# schools in the benidorm area



## InkedAngel

We are moving to Benidorm in the next year or so and are looking for a school for our three kids who will be aged 9, 8 and 6 but can't seem to find any on the internet I would rather they went to a state school so they can intergrate better with the spanish community are there any good state schools in benidorn that you can recommend for me 

Thanx in advance for your help


----------



## vernon

The state schools are excellent in Benidorm. My daughters 3 and 8 years have been brought up here in Benidorm and the standard of education is better than in England, I feel. I am very satisfied with their progress. If you need any further information on Benidorm, let me know.


----------



## InkedAngel

vernon said:


> The state schools are excellent in Benidorm. My daughters 3 and 8 years have been brought up here in Benidorm and the standard of education is better than in England, I feel. I am very satisfied with their progress. If you need any further information on Benidorm, let me know.


Thanx that is brilliant, what school do they go to?


----------



## grahamhanson

Does It Cost If I Want To Put My Kids In An English School In Spain,if So Do You No How Much ??
Many Thanks Graham


----------



## Stravinsky

grahamhanson said:


> Does It Cost If I Want To Put My Kids In An English School In Spain,if So Do You No How Much ??
> Many Thanks Graham


If they go to an International school then yes, they are normally private
See here
National Association of British Schools in Spain - Site Under construction -


----------



## InkedAngel

Do any of you homeschool?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at this website: ByCountryResults

The Eurydice program has a very comprehensive description of all the public education systems in all the EU member countries - most with at least a translation in English. While I haven't used this data base for a while, I think you can find out the status of home schooling in Spain here - and what subject areas they expect for what age levels.


----------



## InkedAngel

Thanx for that i'm gonna have a good read of it


----------



## vernon

InkedAngel said:


> Thanx that is brilliant, what school do they go to?


They go to Els Tolls just behind the firestation. There are a few Brits in the school.


----------



## InkedAngel

vernon said:


> They go to Els Tolls just behind the firestation. There are a few Brits in the school.


I had a good look at their website but as yet I only speak a little spanish so can't understand alot of it, what are there school hours?


----------



## vernon

InkedAngel said:


> I had a good look at their website but as yet I only speak a little spanish so can't understand alot of it, what are there school hours?


School hours are 9.30am-12.30 3pm-4.30pm. Kids can stay for lunch (for a fee) or go home for lunch.

If you need accommodation I have flats of my own in Benidorm for rent.


----------



## InkedAngel

vernon said:


> School hours are 9.30am-12.30 3pm-4.30pm. Kids can stay for lunch (for a fee) or go home for lunch.
> 
> If you need accommodation I have flats of my own in Benidorm for rent.


Brilliant could you send me some info on them and rates etc i'll pm you my email address thanx xx


----------



## scooby76

Hi there just joined this site. Could you please tell me if it would be possible to enrol my son into a school before the actual september admission date? only i'm moving over to Benidorm in next few weeks, i have a job interview but if i cant get my son into school more or less straight away i will not be able to start work. Hoping you can help me Scooby x


----------



## Stravinsky

scooby76 said:


> Hi there just joined this site. Could you please tell me if it would be possible to enrol my son into a school before the actual september admission date? only i'm moving over to Benidorm in next few weeks, i have a job interview but if i cant get my son into school more or less straight away i will not be able to start work. Hoping you can help me Scooby x



You can try of course ... you can locate schools here to ask, but in Spanish
Registro Estatal de Centros Docentes no Universitarios


----------



## scooby76

Thank you for your reply. Do you also know? my son has had all his injections...all up to date except he didnt have the MMR. When he was born there was a lot of chat of the MMR causing Autism at the time so opted out of him having it. Do you think that the school would still enrol him with him not having the MMR or do you know who i could ask? thanks Scooby x


----------



## Stravinsky

scooby76 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you also know? my son has had all his injections...all up to date except he didnt have the MMR. When he was born there was a lot of chat of the MMR causing Autism at the time so opted out of him having it. Do you think that the school would still enrol him with him not having the MMR or do you know who i could ask? thanks Scooby x


To be honest I'm not sure but its never been an issue I've seen come up before in the last two years or so with schooling, so I think its probably not an issue.

But I think you will have to ask the local school to be 100% sure


----------



## Senorita

*need information about schools*

hello everyone i wonder if you can help me me and my friend and our 2 children are moving to benidorm around august i need to enrole my son into a school for the september how do i do this and do you know of the local schools he is 6 years old do the schools cost and what age do they start from also my friends child is 2 and a half 3 in october do they have play schools 

we also aim to work days my friend is Nursery nurse do you know if she will be able to get a job easy


----------



## Stravinsky

Senorita said:


> hello everyone i wonder if you can help me me and my friend and our 2 children are moving to benidorm around august i need to enrole my son into a school for the september how do i do this and do you know of the local schools he is 6 years old do the schools cost and what age do they start from also my friends child is 2 and a half 3 in october do they have play schools
> 
> we also aim to work days my friend is Nursery nurse do you know if she will be able to get a job easy


I think they have to be registered for next year by May ;


----------



## Senorita

i need to get him in this year


----------



## Stravinsky

Senorita said:


> i need to get him in this year


Then you need to speak to the school of your choice and arrange it by asking for the registration forms from the local culture centre. You'll need your passport, your childs passport and proof of where you are living. I believe before you do it you need to get your NIE (tax identifier) numbers.


Take your completed form to the Town Hall, Estadistica Office.The next day go back to collect the endorsed forms. Take the forms back to the local culture centre where they give you a list of your nearest schools. You apply for the one you want .... it may be a good idea to take a Spanish speaker with you when you go to the school.

When you go to the school, take with you: 
Copy of birth certificate for the child 
Copy of passport for the child 
Copy of parents passports 
2 passport photographs 
Filled in application form 

You'll need a list of the required text books and equipment that you will need. The books can cost around 150 euros per child as you have to pay for equipment often in Spain

Hope this helps


----------



## Senorita

thats great thank you very much


----------



## Senorita

i was wondering what are the school times there ?


----------



## tracy

vernon said:


> The state schools are excellent in Benidorm. My daughters 3 and 8 years have been brought up here in Benidorm and the standard of education is better than in England, I feel. I am very satisfied with their progress. If you need any further information on Benidorm, let me know.


hi there my partner myself and our 5 year old daughter are moving to benidorm in the next couple of months. we are all very much looking forward to starting a new life. the only thing worring me is my daughters schooling please can you let me know anything you can about the schools, and also if you can anything i need to show the schools. thank you very much. 
mrs t chapman.


----------



## bella73

vernon said:


> They go to Els Tolls just behind the firestation. There are a few Brits in the school.


Can you give me the website for this school
Thanks Bella


----------



## SteveHall

bella73 said:


> Can you give me the website for this school
> Thanks Bella



principal 

Lesson one - the site is in TWO languages, Your children will be taught in TWO languages. One of thes is not English ....although I am sure Vernon will be able to advise whether they offer any English classes.

Vernon, good to see you here. I have known Vernon for years and he is indeed the font of all knowledge re Benidorm and area. I am sure he will help. 

I can't help out much on Benidorm schools but I have written extensively on the Spanish Education system, schooling, bi-lingual education etc etc 

My absolute best piece of advice is that EVERY authority is different and has different attitudes to registering outwith the official registration period, teaching foreign children, holidays and puentes etc 

You need very local advice - fortunately Vernon can offer that for Benidorm.


----------



## vernon

I feel the education in the schools in Benidorm is of a high standard. My daughters (8 and 4 years) are both progressing very well and the teachers are extremely helpful. My eldest has started learning English, and has found it very easy due to many years of watching English TV and listening to me chatting every day- just needs to improve her written English. They both attend the Els Tolls school (sorry no website available) and the majority of kids are Spanish with a few Brits in attendance. The local dialect, Valenciano, is taught at school. School hours are 9am-12.30 and 3pm-4.30pm and kids have the option to stay at school for lunch or go home.


----------



## bella73

vernon said:


> School hours are 9.30am-12.30 3pm-4.30pm. Kids can stay for lunch (for a fee) or go home for lunch.
> 
> If you need accommodation I have flats of my own in Benidorm for rent.


Hi Vernon
Would it be possible for you to send me some info on the flats you have for rent?
Thanks Bella

P.S. Also I speak spanish but my little boy (9yrs) doesn't and was wondering if there are intensive lessons in Benidorm for children either at night after school or a summer school?


----------



## siege02

hi could you send me info on flats you have for rent
thanks


----------



## bella73

Hi 
It's vernon you need to speak to about the flats. If you message him he will give you the info.
Good luck Bella


----------



## siege02

vernon said:


> The state schools are excellent in Benidorm. My daughters 3 and 8 years have been brought up here in Benidorm and the standard of education is better than in England, I feel. I am very satisfied with their progress. If you need any further information on Benidorm, let me know.


could you please give me info of apartments u have available


----------



## xgembeanx

*help*

hi, im planning on moving to Benidorm next april/may 2011 and would really like some advice.
i have 2 small daughter's Lucie will be 5 andLanie will be just under 2, im looking for state schools in the area.
also any1 thats knows any addition info on moving here would be really welcome. 
thanks 
Gemma


----------



## SteveHall

I am sure Vernon will again be happy to help


----------



## xgembeanx

SteveHall said:


> I am sure Vernon will again be happy to help


hi steve, thanks for replying so quickly. how do i send a private message to somebody? i have already added vernon as a friend about 30 minutes ago, but i could not see anything that allowed me to pm him?
thanks


----------



## SteveHall

You need to have 5 posts on the forum. I am sure Vernon will drop by soon.


----------



## xgembeanx

SteveHall said:


> You need to have 5 posts on the forum. I am sure Vernon will drop by soon.


ah ok thanks, so this is my 3rd lol 2 more to go 
thanks again steve


----------

